# Iams and Milk-bone introduce healthier options



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Iams came out with a new line called Naturals line, although I find the description hilarious: 

"Iams believes that natural nutrition makes all the difference, and that every ingredient should have a purpose. If an ingredient has no nutritional value, it should never make the cut. That’s why Iams Naturals are made with nothing but our best natural ingredients, for the lifelong health of your dog.

In fact, we guarantee you’ll love the outstanding nutrition in every holistic Iams Naturals recipe.*

*Iams dog foods offer a 100% guarantee


Higher levels of antioxidants like vitamin E, including those from tomatoes and peas, for a strong immune system. *


More omega 3 fatty acids from fish oil and flaxseed for healthy skin and coat.*


Real chicken, fish, or lamb meal to help build and maintain strong, lean muscles.


Natural PreBiotic FOS and beet pulp for healthy digestion.

No fillers.


No artificial preservatives.


No artificial colors.


No artificial flavors.

------------------------------------------
Does that make all their other food crap?



Ingredients:

Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Chicken Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Monosodium Phosphate, Salt, Dried Apple Pomace, Dried Carrots, DL-Methionine, Dried Peas, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Dried Spinach, Dried Tomatoes, Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin E Supplement, Brewers Dried Yeast, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract. 

Sensitive Formula
Ocean Fish, Brewers Rice, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Fish Meal (source of fish oil), Ground Whole Grain Barley, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Egg Product, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Digest, Brewers Dried Yeast, Dicalcium Phosphate, Potassium Chloride,Salt, Dried Apple Pomace, Dried Carrots, Dried Peas, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Dried Spinach, Dried Tomatoes, Choline Chloride, DL-Methionine, Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

First one is obviously better, still some iffy stuff in there, but at least they're trying. Theres obviously high demand for "natural" food and now everyone is catching on, Hills is probably next. 

Milk-bone has a new Healthy favorites, here are the ingredients:

Ground Whole Wheat, Wheat Flour, Sweet Potatoes, Rolled Oats, Flaxseed, Chicken, Beef Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols [a natural source of Vitamin E]), Natural Flavor, Salt, Rosemary Extract. 

I like these better then the original.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> No fillers.
> ------------------------------------------
> Does that make all their other food crap?


I always wonder about that when a food comes out with a different, 'healthy natural' formula! And last time I checked, Brewers rice was a filler!

Speaking of changes......I just did a survey for Innova. They are coming out with a grain free formula. I wonder if they are still going to make EVO now if they have a grain free Innova?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hill's already has one, it's called " Ideal Balance" Launched at my store this week *cry*.


Ingredients:

Chicken, Brown Rice, Whole Grain Wheat, Cracked Pearled Barley, Soybean Meal, Chicken Meal, Pork Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Dried Egg Product, Natural Flavor, Whole Grain Oats, Apples, Lactic Acid, Soybean Oil, Cranberries, Peas, Carrots, Dried Beet Pulp, Iodized Salt, Flaxseed, Broccoli, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Calcium Carbonate, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


So, they take out the corn, add soybeans and rice/wheat and call it a day. Sure so maybe it uses pork fat and specific proteins but that only makes it a hair better than their regular formulas.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

A whole new market - label it "natural", raise the price, and people will flock to it.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

People are so stupid as a whole... terribly sad really, like Xelil said.. label it natural or organic and people are on it!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It's hard to get my mind around "milk-bone" and "healthy" in the same sentence.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> It's hard to get my mind around "milk-bone" and "healthy" in the same sentence.


Same here!LOL

I was thinking....hmmmmmmmm.....what joke could this be!?!?:lol:

(There was reason that my Lhasa in his 14 years of being alive and my sister's Lhasa in her past 15 years never once even thought about eating a milkbone!LOL They both would/do SOO make people upset when they turn their noses up to their "treats"!LOL)


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

I keep thinking that REAL CHICKEN & MEAL is an oxymoron? 
If RAW is so bad for pooches WHY are so many companies creating natural products? 
I was out of town & had to undergo Emergency surgery a few years ago-I had EVO on hand for emergencies, if food ran out-it did. I returned home a week after the food ran out. I Had my driver stop at the grocery store on the way from the airport to buy chicken & pork etc. The sitter came & said that she had never seen them drink so much water. I asked her to feed their last EVO meal as I wanted to observe. I was amazed at how much they drank. Wow! She came for the next week as I still felt somewhat weak -they were so Precious. It took a few days after they were back on RAW for them to stop drinking enormous amounts of water - Bad,Bad EVO!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

you know what pisses me off about IAMS? They had this "elite" food for all these years, right? They fought all of us tooth and nail about the attributes of corn and unnamed meat sources, by products, etc... That WE were the ones that had no science to back up the necessity of named meat sources, high levels of protein, lots of meat, no fillers, no corn, etc..... WE WERE THE CRAZY ones. 

NOW, NOW, NOW, only now, after they discover there is a market for better foods and not BS, do they come out with IAMS NATURALS...and they will tell us that it is based on their 'reseach. 

I'd have more respect for them if they stuck to their guns and continued to put out Corn and By product crap. 

None of their actions are driven by science or good food. They are driven by identification of category's they can take advantage of. I understand this is capitalism. But you CAN have some ethical standards when trying to drive profits at the same time. IT IS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Good one Kevin. Just goes to show you that we do have to do our own research.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> But you CAN have some ethical standards when trying to drive profits at the same time. IT IS POSSIBLE.


I am all for capitalism but I am finding that more and more companies simply do not understand this concept. They see the "right now" and never the bigger picture. So, what do they do? Brainwash people. As long as we keep people dumbed down, we can continue to get away with our crap and make people believe we care.

In the past couple of years I have really been investigating companies and I'm pretty much disgusted with how some companies out there run their businesses. It's all about profit and not actually being a GOOD, reputable business--which if they had ANY business sense at all, they would know that ETHICS go a long way in improving their bottom line. I ask, if they were so damn good at it, why are all the jobs being shipped overseas?

Anyway, before I go off on a tangent, just wanted to say, yes, I agree with you and unfortunately, while I fully support capitalism, it doesn't mean "take advantage" of the public. That is NOT what it means.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

Interesting, so they are more of the crap food companies jumping into the wagon. 

Purina alredy did it a few months ago wit beyond right? and pedigree at least here in latin america they have one called "balance natural" (natural balance) PEDIGREE® - Balance Natural

At least this shows that they are loosing many costumers wit the new premium brands and people waking up from their hipnotic propaganda  and now is no enough to just add "healthy", "compleate" or "balanced" in the bags. :bored:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

well, this one that Iams is doing is actually a bit different I think than what Pedigree did. Pedigree still sucks. This Iams food is actually moderately ok. A couple meat ingredients at the top of the list. The food is markedly different than the stuff they've made for years. 

So they portray this company that is at the cutting edge of pet nutrition. They study it, they are the first to market on everything, right? 

Then WHY on earth are they suddenly changing their formula around to try and mimic some of the better foods out there? NOW, after all these years... after all the advertisements about how hard they work for out Dogs... NOW, only now do they come out with this food?

I'd have more respect for them if they just continued with their normal formula and defended it. I wouldn't buy it of course, but at least they would be committed


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

All of these companies see the increasing interest in healthier, more natural pet food, so of course they try to capitalize on it. But they will probably (dare I say hopefully?) fail because the kinds of pet owners who are likely to buy high quality pet food actually do their research and would never buy Purina, Hills, Milk Bone, Iams, etc. Especially when these foods are right across the aisle from foods like Wellness and Blue Buffalo.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

chowder said:


> I always wonder about that when a food comes out with a different, 'healthy natural' formula! And last time I checked, Brewers rice was a filler!
> 
> Speaking of changes......I just did a survey for Innova. They are coming out with a grain free formula. I wonder if they are still going to make EVO now if they have a grain free Innova?



iams actually makes 3 formulas. the ones in the op are SIMPLY NATURALS..AND SENSITIVE NATURALS.
THE HEALTHY NATURALS ONE IS HORRIBLE
Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Ground Whole Grain Barley, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dried Egg Product, Potassium Chloride, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Flax Meal, Monosodium Phosphate, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Calcium Carbonate, Dried Apple Pomace, Dried Carrots, Dried Peas, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Vitamin E Supplement, Dried Spinach, Dried Tomatoes, Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Beta-Carotene, Citric Acid, Rosemary Extract.


----------

